# Breeders or Rescues in VA?



## Tamiye (May 28, 2014)

Hi all! I'm moving to VA in a few weeks and am planning on having some ratties again in the near future. Does anyone know of any breeders or rescues in the southern Virginia area (Chesapeake, Norfolk, Virginia Beach, etc.) or the northern part of North Carolina? If so, I'm very interested in checking them out. Thanks!


----------



## TheBears (Aug 8, 2013)

Hi Tamiye! Welcome to VA (soon). I'm in Newport News and have 3 rats. I got one of them from a girl on Craigslist that rescued a litter, 1 from St Nicolas Mouse Rescue (they have a foster that does rats, I have her email if you want it), and 1 from Va Beach Animal Care Center. The shelter had ~20 adults, 2 baby boys and 2 baby girls when I went, so it's worth checking out (best to go in person and look b/c the lady I talked to on the phone said all the babies were gone). There is another user on the boards (Flora) from the area that had a foster litter recently so she may be a great resourse. She also has an awesome Facebook page with lots of great rattie info (Rattie Hedgie Girl).


----------

